# COOL BEANS! A brindle piebald Husky (mix) on Petfinder!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This dog is soooo cool-looking! Wow! I bet he is awesome in person: 










He looks like a tiger!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

nekomi, you've GOT to stop posting up all these awesome looking husky dogs. Its just way too tempting 

Seriously though, cool looking dog. I love the darker brindle stripes back on his hips.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

If it's tempting for you...  Just imagine how I torment myself by posting all these! 

Seriously, I have to ban myself from Petfinder. I am on a "doggie high" from the dogsled race today, and it does NOT help that most of the mushers had 6 - 8 dogs each - definitely gives you that feeling of, "Hey, what's one more husky???" LOL!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like it's mixed with Basenji.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wow, Basenji (is it Basenjis?) come in brindle? 

I know next-to-nothing about any dog that's not Northern.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

nekomi said:


> If it's tempting for you...  Just imagine how I torment myself by posting all these!


Lol I bet. And hey, I've heard people say that once you get past something like 3 dogs, adding more isn't that big of a deal. Just another food bowl right? 

You seem to live in a particularly interesting Sibe area, though. Even counting the mixes, we get a lot of the usual grey/white, black/white, etc. I LOVE piebalds hardly ever see them.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! I think I'm in love! Good thing he is so far away from here, it makes him less tempting...

He looks to me like he might have Akita in him, since they are the only dogs I've ever seen in person with this coat pattern.

You guys are mean! It's not nice to post pictures of great looking available dogs.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Yep, they do come in brindle: http://www.akc.org/breeds/basenji/index.cfm


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Just tell me he's no where near Michigan and I can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

My first thought of a cross would be an akita...they have brindle too...here's a picture I got from google: http://www.akitanetwork.com/AKC/Colors/FawnBrindle.jpg


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> If it's tempting for you... Just imagine how I torment myself by posting all these!
> Lol I bet. And hey, I've heard people say that once you get past something like 3 dogs, adding more isn't that big of a deal. Just another food bowl right?


Hehe! I don't think it's THAT easy, but I have to admit that mushing really, REALLY makes it easier to consider having lots of huskies. I mean, all their exercise needs could all be met in one big sledding trip, instead of multiple walks/hiking trips/etc. throughout the day. And you can take them out, in my area, from September to May if you check the temps and plan accordingly. Leaves just the summer months to keep them entertained - LOL!

Of course, I'm half-joking.  The frightening prospect, to me, is the thought of crate-training, cat-training, and house-training all those huskies - something that most mushers need not consider


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nekomi...repeat after me...I do NOT need another dog, I have Loki II coming soon. He is quite stunning with those markings and I agree with Northern (after looking at the pic she posted) there must be Akita in him.

I don't have to worry about getting another dog...Roxxy won't put up with it, and after Daja, I promised her no more dogs.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Summer months you can use those sleds with wheels.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I highly doubt there's basenji in that dog, but I certainly would wager Husky x Akita!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

wow that is one gorgeous dog! That is the most unique color combination I've ever seen.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

There needs to be some sort of Petfinder Browsers Anonymous for us addicts!  I can't stop checking up on the same dogs all the time, or searching for new ones for adoption...


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I highly doubt there's basenji in that dog, but I certainly would wager Husky x Akita!!!


That dog is really cool! 

My first thought was Akita x Husky... but I wonder if it is a Akita x Cattle dog or something?

Really cool dog tho. Nice find!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Why would you doubt it, Xeph? I groom a Basenji, Border Collie mix. She's a different color (black with typical BC white), but similar in size to the dog pictured here. She even has that Basenji yodel. Definitely not a common breed mix, but it does happen.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hey, no worries guys, I'm not going for this one.  As much as I WANT to.

BTW, though, Alpha, the deal with Loki II may not go through, sadly. But it may be for the best. I'm hoping to post more about it after this weekend. I don't want to clutter up this thread with that, though, so anyone interested, feel free to PM!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Because Basenji are relatively "rare". I'm more likely to see an Akita than a Basenji. The fact that the dog is so large doesn't lend towards basenji either. Nor the coat (very Akita like in texture, I think, if not out of coat)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Here's more pics of him - I saved them to my hard drive. He was in an OH shelter, then pulled and sent to a rescue in PA.

I'm going to guess that if he IS Akita x Husky, the Husky side is most definitely the more petite racing type. I can't imagine a stocky show Sibe and an American Akita producing this guy!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's something hilariously mischievous in that last picture.

I spy with my little eye a fun devil dog xD


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I think he looks sooooo fun too, Xeph! Looks like a handful. 

For some reason, he reminds me of the old hot rod cars with the flames painted on the side.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well now...he's got quite the set of ears. I didn't notice their size in the first picture lol.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh...my...god...what an incredible looking dog!! Good thing PA is a long ways away from me!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Those _are_ some really big ears!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my, he's extremely handsome. I can see why one would be tempted.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

nekomi said:


>




Okay, all else be damned, I'm driving over to snatch that dog.

I'll smuggle him into the house somehow... from PA


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Where is he at in PA and does he need a foster home? I cross posted him to another forum because he's so awesome looking, and a girl over there is very interested in fostering him if he needs it.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Here's his current Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15477507

I sure hope someone will foster him! He is AWESOME!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the pic of him with his tongue hanging out! He is a beauty.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! He looks like he's oozing with attitude...

He looks a lot like a piebald ball python


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I LOVE all the attitude! His poise, his facial expression, it all says "I know I'm hot stuff!" LOL! 

All I can think is how freaking awesome he would look in a sled team. I am soooo addicted!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

oh wow, he is just amazing!
the best of both of my worlds <3


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

That rescue group is somewhat local to me and I know the founder/president. What a gorgeous dog, my first thought was Akita as well. In fact, the first thing I thought of was the dog I saw at a show:










I love this dog, he's gorgeous!!! I just hope that whoever adopts him doesn't just want him BECAUSE of his looks. What a cool guy.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Nekomi, PA isn't a huge drive..ok it is..but for that boy it'd be worth it. But..Tiberius and that boy in the same house...that may be more trouble then I could handle. He is gorgeous!


----------

